# bajitas lowrider bike



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i just went to their site and they got some cool stuff like og bent forks and show chrome seat pan. 
are they still in buissnes?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

link
and i think they are not that brand is hella oldskool 
but still link fuker


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 12:40 PM~6992944
> *link
> and i think they are not that brand is hella oldskool
> but still link fuker
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hold up. 
they got 36 twisted spoke rims. and old school scuare and flat twist.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

http://zenital.com/prod02-bajitas.htm


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ooooooh this is an old ass site
last time redone was in jan o6 one year ago 
shit i u wana get shit with them be my guest lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

o dont see no og forks juan  u lyer thos forks they gotsa is regular china ones


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 01:13 PM~6993283
> *o dont see no og forks juan  u lyer thos forks they gotsa is regular china ones
> *


did you look in the og section.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

were link i already opend every link and no og forks puto


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 01:19 PM~6993333
> *were link i already opend every link and no og forks puto
> *


keep looking. i saw em.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what kind of og forks are you talking about?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

their is another Bajatis web site no one knoes about it hardley I still buy stuff from their every once and a while www.bashmailorder.com


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

shit aztlan got more parts and they cheaper


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 15 2007, 03:10 PM~6994416
> *shit aztlan got more parts and they cheaper
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

there is no og bent forks


----------



## Blayke_530 (Jun 15, 2011)

where can i find an old school twisted crown? been trynna find one everywhere but noone has them:dunno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> i just went to their site and they got some cool stuff like og bent forks and show chrome seat pan.
> are they still in buissnes?


They are still in business. They named there products weird a OG bent fork is the 90 degree fork not the same as what we consider a "og fork"



Spankz said:


> shit aztlan got more parts and they cheaper


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/225467-where-hell-aztlan-bicycle-3.html



Blayke_530 said:


> where can i find an old school twisted crown? been trynna find one everywhere but noone has them:dunno:


Please define old school twisted crown, when I hear that I think Warren Wong in my head but I am sure your talking about your everyday down crown.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

how much are og forks(bent) worth?


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought a pre-assembled bike from Fantasy Toys a few months back and it turned out to be Bajitas.

Only problem... it was really poor quality. The straight fork bars were completely different lengths and the holes were off by miles, a bunch of other holes weren't drilled out right, bolts were stripped, the frame was supposed black but turned out just to be black paint on top of a chromed frame, etc, etc.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Thread is 5 years old.


----------

